# Why do people post they are looking for a job?



## crittersitter (May 16, 2013)

I have to ask WHY people post here that they are looking for a job?  

It reminds me of students I taught in Career Development that thought employers would "come looking for them."  That rarely ever happens.  Maybe if you are a highly qualified inpatient coder, maybe.  Otherwise I think you are wasting your time.  You are better off making sure you have a terrific well written resume and start applying with a great cover letter.   I mean really look at your resume.  Keep it to one or two pages.  Make sure it reads like you are qualified for the job and there are no typos.  If you have to pay someone to help you with it, do it.  It is the key to getting in the door.

 Good luck to everyone!


----------



## mcnaryk (May 16, 2013)

I think some people are looking for help/tips of where to look, who to apply with from other coders. But I agree that a great, current resume is a must.


----------

